# timberjack 208d



## timberack (Apr 4, 2004)

I have a 208 and a JD 440c,both are cable is the TJ any good I just got it.


----------



## timberack (Apr 4, 2004)

what nobody has ever ran a 208 any input please.


----------



## Timberjackboy (Apr 11, 2004)

*hey*

I went to reply but clciked start thread instead but look at my thread


----------

